# One and done women



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

good evening all
Interesting sex problem with my wife (when we have sex that is).

Once she has an orgasm she never wants another - but if she gets one too quickly she doesn't enjoy it very much. Is this at all common for women? 

It makes things a big tricky - she will sometimes suddenly orgasm with almost no warning - and then misses the enjoyment of a long lovemaking session.

Tonight we had sex for the first time in over a month - and I don't think she enjoyed it much because of this.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I cannot speak for all women, only myself. For me.. I go for as many as I can get.

Have you asked her why she does not want to continue? What's her objection?


----------



## Kylie84 (May 4, 2012)

I don't know your back story Richard but your wife sounds LD. 
Once I orgasm the first time I will be ready for another one or two within 5 or 10 mins. That 'hightened' feeling hangs around every single time so its nice to take advantage of that


----------



## Frizz (Apr 1, 2015)

Hi there . Personally I can orgasm 2 or 3 times in the same session though the last two for me tend to come more quickly than the first. Is it that she never wants another or simply can't have one?


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

In a past life I've known a few that became highly sensitive requiring me to temporarily cease and desist for several seconds or a minute. Like the song sez, "different strokes for different folks".


----------



## T&T (Nov 16, 2012)

richardsharpe said:


> good evening all
> Interesting sex problem with my wife (when we have sex that is).
> 
> Once she has an orgasm she never wants another - but if she gets one too quickly she doesn't enjoy it very much. Is this at all common for women?


Hi Richard,

What type of orgasm are you speaking of here? 

A clitoral orgasm can make my W extremely sensitive in that area and she needs time to recover. 

However, with G spot orgasms she can go on forever.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

richardsharpe said:


> good evening all
> Interesting sex problem with my wife (when we have sex that is).
> 
> Once she has an orgasm she never wants another - but if she gets one too quickly she doesn't enjoy it very much. Is this at all common for women?
> ...


my wife is the same, Richard... it'a very difficult "balancing act"... too early, and she thinks we've wasted an opportunity for more prolonged sex (well, another 5 minutes  ) - she never wants another one - too late and she won't orgasm. So, everything during sex is focussed on her getting the right orgasm. Never mind me! Having said that, I'm actually happy that we are having sex... after a month...


----------



## dubsey (Feb 21, 2013)

my wife is the same - one and done. When she goes, she goes big, and the clit is just too sensitive to keep going after it Doesn't matter if it was a clitoral orgasm, or from PIV. We can keep doing PIV, but it's not really the same. She's not as into it, so it doesn't really work out for me then.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

dubsey said:


> my wife is the same - one and done. When she goes, she goes big, and the clit is just too sensitive to keep going after it Doesn't matter if it was a clitoral orgasm, or from PIV. We can keep doing PIV, but it's not really the same. She's not as into it, so it doesn't really work out for me then.



Yep!


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

dubsey said:


> We can keep doing PIV, but it's not really the same. She's not as into it, so it doesn't really work out for me then.


In case you guys haven't noticed, you're the same way. (except you can't keep doing PIV like she can) It like some define a millennium as the time it takes for a ONS chick to gather her clothes, get dressed and go home.


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm a one and done kind of girl. Why does this make the session end though? I don't want any direct genital contact for myself after an O, but my H is still open to whatever for him? Does your wife completely end the session once she is done?


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

FWIW, it appears a number of men and women have chimed in as being similar to your wife Richard. And Ms Spin is in this ballpark as well. For us, it really came down to putting her in the driver’s seat during sex. I.e., once she’s ready for oral she initiates, same with PIV and then we keep her on top and in control of her orgasms. And I just don’t know if it’s physical or psychological with her – maybe a little of both but for us more importantly, I think, is accommodating each other so that we both want to come back for more.


----------



## dubsey (Feb 21, 2013)

Giro flee said:


> I'm a one and done kind of girl. Why does this make the session end though? I don't want any direct genital contact for myself after an O, but my H is still open to whatever for him? Does your wife completely end the session once she is done?


It depends - sometimes she literally can't take anymore, but more often than not she's usually still willing to go on, so long as it is with PIV and minimal clit contact, but she's not as into it, and it is different and a little strange to me - like I'm using her at that point, so I'm typically the one to then shut it down.

Please note, the previous was not a complaint, just a statement of how it works out.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

After I orgasm, it can take a while for me to get revved back up for another one. Sometimes I'm too sensitive and don't want direct clitoral stimulation for a few minutes. Other times, it's just not going to happen again for me that night. It's pretty rare for me to be multi-orgasmic. 

However, me being that way has never meant the session was over. I'm still game for whatever he wants to do. It's just probably not going to lead to another orgasm for me. So, the focus tends to shift from me to him. I've never considered it a problem.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

Some women like to come again and again. Others are one and done but after a rest of a few minutes they may be able to go again.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

richardsharpe said:


> Once she has an orgasm she never wants another - but if she gets one too quickly she doesn't enjoy it very much. Is this at all common for women?


Not for me. I generally want more and can go for more. Also, I don't get upset if I O too fast. Seems to happen to me. Sometimes though one feels tired or if's a quickie. My only sadness is that my libido is really high right now and my partner's a little olde so he's not able to go like I am. Wish he had the libido of an 18 year old sometimes. Still quality trumps quantity.


----------



## QuietSoul (Feb 11, 2012)

I am kind if one and done myself. And for about the last 5 years I developed that post-orgasm sensitivity. Not sure how or why. But I figured that alot of guys get sensitive too, maybe it happens for some women.

The good thing is that it's limited to my clit so doesn't stop me being able to have inter course, which I still enjoy, but won't orgasm, but it's also about enjoying H enjoying himself.

Re the thing hat happens when she comes too soon .. It has happened to me from time to time. Not overly problematic but I can relate. I have a way of drawing if out where I can. If I know I am getting excited too fast, I will get him to draw back a bit or do more teasing. But if I draw it out too long, and he is at the teasing/slow side when I am almost there, I can also have the same thing happen. Trick is to guage where I'm at and to guide H on pace, when I want him to draw back or go further. 

See if you can get her to guide you on pace/technique during, and see if that helps.

If it continues to be a problem, see if you can get some professional advice.

Has this been ongoing or is this a more recent development?

Also, try more than once a month, she could have been busting to O, but more frequent might help


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

I agree that there seems to be a target time.

If I go too fast there isn't as much build up, and my O isn't as strong. I'd never complain though. lol. But I am a little disappointed that it is over so quickly, since my husband won't go for a round two on me.

If it takes too long, then things start going numb and lose sensitivity. Then it's about a 50/50 odd that you will either get it out and it will be strong, or else it will just fizzle and no amount of stimulating with coax it over the hump. 

There is an art to it, for sure.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

good evening
after she is done, it is clearly just a chore for her.



Giro flee said:


> I'm a one and done kind of girl. Why does this make the session end though? I don't want any direct genital contact for myself after an O, but my H is still open to whatever for him? Does your wife completely end the session once she is done?


----------



## MissScarlett (May 22, 2013)

This board is so hard to read sometimes. 

In my real life out of the women I know only one can have more than one orgasm in a session. Of the rest only one has an orgasm pretty mush every time they are together. 

The rest have one more often than not. But not every time. One of my friends is twice a month. One has never had one with her DH. 

I've never had one too fast or by surprise. It takes 20-30 min. Things like having more than one - never even crossed my mind. I don't know if it's even possible and its an ordeal to get the one already.


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

ThePheonix said:


> In case you guys haven't noticed, you're the same way. (except you can't keep doing PIV like she can) It like some define a millennium as the time it takes for a ONS chick to gather her clothes, get dressed and go home.


Not all guys are the same way.


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

Well my husband and I are both one and done kind of people. We do a lot of foreplay, if it gets too close to completion for one of us we might pull back if we don't want the session to be over. 

Once the arousal, climax, resolution cycle is complete we both need a significant amount of time to recover. If we don't finish together the other gives their best effort to help the other climax, but without the heightened arousal it isn't the same as foreplay, for either of us. That's just biology for us, nobody's fault. 

We've been together over twenty years so it doesn't happen very often that one of us climaxes too early, we know each others patterns so well. I can get him off in two minutes or an hour, just depends on how much time we want to spend on it. Neither of us is obnoxious about the one who goes last, no eye rolling or sighing, usually we kick it into high gear and pull out all the stops to make sure everybody goes to sleep happy.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Giro flee said:


> *Well my husband and I are both one and done kind of people. We do a lot of foreplay, if it gets too close to completion for one of us we might pull back if we don't want the session to be over.
> 
> Once the arousal, climax, resolution cycle is complete we both need a significant amount of time to recover. If we don't finish together the other gives their best effort to help the other climax, but without the heightened arousal it isn't the same as foreplay, for either of us. That's just biology for us, nobody's fault.
> 
> We've been together over twenty years so it doesn't happen very often that one of us climaxes too early, we know each others patterns so well.*


 Another chiming in.. this is ALL myself and Husband as well. 

If I go first... I am more than happy to let him have me ANY WAY HE PLEASES... we both want the "big O"...we wouldn't want to leave the other hanging..No, that's just not right...

It's more tricky for me cause I can't get off orally...very rare....so if he slips.. well... it's not the same...I'll have to wait till next 'round....he always feels so bad about this.. but that's sweet. thankfully it's also rare.


----------



## FizzBomb (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm one and done, always. I have a huge one that sometimes goes on for awhile and then I'm sensitive afterwards. However can still do PIV a little bit after.

I also have 'surprise' orgasms. Sometimes I'm just too hyped up and horny and just a little touch and I go off - sometimes too soon for my liking. Once my husband and I were doing a 69 and I asked him to let me continue sucking him and to not touch me as I was about to explode ... he decided to blow very lightly, whisper soft in fact, and yep - I orgasmed. And trying to stop it happening doesn't work very well.

My h and I normally do a lots and lots of foreplay with me generally trying to hold off from coming until we (normally me) can't stand it anymore.

Never been a problem for us. I guess it depends how you look at it.


----------



## Shake_It_Up (Apr 1, 2015)

ThePheonix said:


> In case you guys haven't noticed, you're the same way. (except you can't keep doing PIV like she can) It like some define a millennium as the time it takes for a ONS chick to gather her clothes, get dressed and go home.


I can't speak for all men, but I bet most would agree that it's not the sensitivity that ends it for us. It the fact that we lose our erection. If we men could maintain our erection after O, we'd fight through the sensitive period and go for another round. That sensitivity goes away after only a couple of minutes. Getting it back up? Well, that could take a little longer.


----------



## T&T (Nov 16, 2012)

MissScarlett said:


> *This board is so hard to read sometimes. *
> 
> In my real life out of the women I know only one can have more than one orgasm in a session. Of the rest only one has an orgasm pretty mush every time they are together.
> 
> ...


MS,

I find it equally perplexing that there are so many one and done ladies out there. Or, none and done :scratchhead:

Mind you, I've never asked any of my wife's lady friends


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

My wife used to be "one and done."
I've put the blame on myself. I now focus much more on foreplay and let her warm up slowly and make certain she does not have an orgasm right away. If I can feel it coming, I will stop what I'm doing and let her calm down.
If I do this, she seems to reach a higher level of passion that also allows her to continue love making where she MAY get another orgasm. 

Regardless of whether or not she gets a second one is really beside the point. The main point is that she is in a state of mind or condition that enables her to at least continue and enjoy and not stop.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening all
my wife seems an extreme case. After she has an orgasm, she doesn't want another for at least a day.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

It sounds cold, but so what?


----------



## Rooster2014 (Aug 23, 2014)

Rowan said:


> After I orgasm, it can take a while for me to get revved back up for another one. Sometimes I'm too sensitive and don't want direct clitoral stimulation for a few minutes. Other times, it's just not going to happen again for me that night. It's pretty rare for me to be multi-orgasmic.
> 
> However, me being that way has never meant the session was over. I'm still game for whatever he wants to do. It's just probably not going to lead to another orgasm for me. So, the focus tends to shift from me to him. I've never considered it a problem.


This is my wife. She cums very fast once PIV starts. Earth shattering orgasms. But then she can't cum again. She does allow me to have her as I please until I finish


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

EleGirl said:


> I cannot speak for all women, only myself. For me.. I go for as many as I can get.
> 
> Have you asked her why she does not want to continue? What's her objection?


So this might be TMI. I used to not know that squirt was not pee. i resisted to much sensation because I feared I would "pee" on him. I have no idea if this is part of your scene OP. Now I go big since I know better.


----------

